# blocage des chiffres 1 à 0



## tikvaa (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

A la suite d'une fausse manip sur une ou plusieurs touches j'ai du bloqué  les chiffres en dessous de F1 F2... et je peux plus y accéder lorsque que locke les majuscules : cela me donne les signes qui sont en dessous des chiffres &é (majuscule)"'..
par contre si je fais juste shift j'ai bien les chiffres
est ce qq peut m'aider


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juin 2008)

Salut.
Petite question à 2 balles, mais on sait jamais : tu as testé les autres touches aussi (3, 4, ...) ?

EDIT : oups, j'avais pas vu le titre en entier !!!


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juin 2008)

Ce ne serait pas ta touche lock qui serait défectueuse ?


----------



## tikvaa (15 Juin 2008)

oui mes majuscules sont parfaites donc la touche lock fonctionne c'est juste les chiffres


----------



## CFKane (15 Juin 2008)

C'est certainement un changement dans la localisation du clavier qui est à l'origine de ton problème. 

Va dans les préférences systèmes -> International -> Menu saisie. Là, il faut que soit cocher "Francais numérique".

Effectivement, si tu ne coches que "français", ce ne sont pas les chiffres que tu auras avec le verrouillage majuscule mais bien les symboles du dessous.

En espérant que ça fonctionne


----------



## tikvaa (15 Juin 2008)

les deux "français et français numérique sont cochés
une autre idée
je suis certaine que c'est une combinaison de touches qui a tout chamboulé mais laquelle????
merci


----------



## wild thing (15 Juin 2008)

bonsoir,
juste "français numérique" doit être coché et non pas les deux.
J'ai eu le même problème il y a quelques temps.

Bonne soirée


----------



## tikvaa (15 Juin 2008)

et oui c'était bien ça
seul le numérique doit être coché
mais comment cela a pu se mettre tout seul car je n'ai ce pb que depuis qq jours
merci encore


----------

